# Has anyone had a rabbit die while being spayed/neutered?



## toji53 (Mar 16, 2007)

My girlfriend and I are looking into getting ourtwo rabbits neutered, however, she heard somewhere that as many as 20%of rabbit actually die during the operation. Is there any truth to thisand has anyone had a rabbit die while being spayed/neutered?


----------



## katt (Mar 16, 2007)

it can and does happen.

there are a few members who have lost a bun during a spay, i am not sure about neutered. . .

spays are a much more invasive then a neuter, so the risk is greater with a spay.

but when weighing the risks and the benifits (health, and behaviour wise) i would choose the risk of altering the rabbit.

that is of course a personal choice, and some people do choose to not make it, but the key is finding a great bunny vet


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 16, 2007)

Like any medical procedure there are risks, withrabbits the risks can be a little higher, my view (and I could bewrong) is that its higher as most vets don't have as good anunderstanding of rabbits as they do of dogs and cats.
If you find a vet that is knowledgable and experienced with rabbits you will more then likely have no problems.
Atthe vet clinic i work at we found halothane gas (type ofanaesthetic used) just didn't agree with rabbits and quite a few diedunder it. However we know use isoflurin anaesthetic and so far nonehave passed away. 
However I agree with Kit, even though like with any animal there is arisk, I still opted to do the spey for Bangbang and I'm glad I did. Herbehaviour improved 100%, there is a reduced risk of cancer, noterritoral issues and she seems a lot happier.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 16, 2007)

I would definately say to get them neutered, butalso make sure it is a vet you trust. I know there is a liston here somewhere of the questions you should ask your vet.


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, I have lost a bunny during a neuteringoperation. It was a wild bunny, and I don't know if that would have hadany impact or not, but it may be that the dosage of anaesthetic usedwas wrong for it (not sure what anaesthetic they used!!).

I was VERY nervous neutering my last bunny, because I loved him so muchand was just so terrified getting him neutered knowing what hadhappened in the past...but his behaviour certainly warranted neutering,and he came through the operation just fine!

If you can go to a rabbit savvy vet in your area, then do so. If you'renot sure, then ring up the vets in the area and ask about theirexperience spaying/neutering rabbits, what anaesthetic they use, andwhat they recommend regarding eating (vs fasting) prior to theoperation. Any vet that tells you to put your rabbit on a fast prior tosurgery probably doesn't know enough about rabbit care, as while youshould definitely put dogs and cats on a fast, you shouldn't do thesame for rabbits!!

Ultimately, I will get my next bunny spayed/neutered as well (don'thave it yet, so not sure about the sex ) I know I will be nervous asanything, though!!

Cheers
Fiona


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2007)

You've had some great answers - but let me addone more thing. It is possible to get bloodwork done before getting aspay/neuter. I don't know what they look for in the bloodwork - but itmight be worth considering even if it is extra.

When I had 3 young bucks neutered - there was no problem. Now that I'mconsidering spaying Miss Bea (she's almost 3) - I'm much more nervous.She will get bloodwork done whether she likes it or not.

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Mar 16, 2007)

It does happen, but usually only when the rabbitwas already sick or had an underlying condition such as a heartdefect. From what I've heard, good vets rarely loose rabbitsduring routine spays and neuters. The success rate issupposed to be around 99%. 

It is important to make sure your vet is rabbit savvy. Askhow often they treat rabbits, how many spay/neuter surgeries they do ina year (and how frequently they lose a patient), etc. Be sureto check out our Rabbit Savvy Vet Lists for someone in yourarea. If that doesn't turn anyone up, ask a rabbitrescue. I know there is an HRS chapter in Ohio, they'd knowwho is good in your area. 

I've had three girls spayed and they all did just fine. Mytwo boys came to me already neutered. My local Humane Societyspays/neuters all their rabbits and I have yet to hear of a deaththere, and they get a lot of rabbits.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 16, 2007)

So didn't needto see this right now. I know the risk but my boy Connor is in now. Well some time today.


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 16, 2007)

I lost my little rabbit Scooby when he went into be neutered. _However_ (and I really want to emphasize the*however*)...I adopted a sweet little girl (Anna)from theHumane Society last year, had her spayed - which is a more complicatedsurgery - and she came through absolutely fine. 

My vet is not very rabbit-savvy, as I discovered after the fact.Whether this had something to do with Scooby's demise willnever be known for sure. Anna was spayed by a different vet, one whohad more knowledge and experience with rabbits. With any surgery thereis always risk, but these days the incidents of losing a rabbit duringsurgery is very greatly minimized. I recall watching a show on AnimalPlanet a while ago, and a vet on the program was treating a rabbitthere...she said that she'd been in the business for over 10 years andhad never lost a rabbit to surgery. So while there arerisks,a good, rabbit-savvy vet will go a long way to easingyour mind if you do decide to spay/neuter.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 16, 2007)

My first rabbit Stephie died about an hour afterher spay surgery. She went into cardiac arrest as a result of a badreaction the the anesthesia. I elected not to take blood tests beforethe surgery. I will be taking my Danté to the same vet on Monday to getneutered. He has a reputation of being one of the best exotic vets inthe US. And I remain confident he will do a great job with Danté.


----------



## Haley (Mar 16, 2007)

With an experienced rabbit vet, the rate is less than 1%. Ive had 4 girls spayed and 3 boys, all went perfectly fine.


----------



## Runestonez (Mar 17, 2007)

We have had6 bunns altered...one cameneutered, the other5 were3 spays and 2neuters. I absolutely swear by the pre-surg bloodtests. They cost us $50 I think if I remembercorrectly. All our bunns were a piece of cake and had noproblems...however our one bunny Dandi is mentally retarded and whereit would take, say a level 5 anesthetic to put a bunn under it actuallyonly took about a level 2! So it requires a vet who knowswhat they are doing! There is no substitute for a rabbitsavvy vet!

Edited for errors!


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree with everyone..it depends upon the vet.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2007)

Yup.:bunnydance:On my way to pick up Connor from his neuter. He is great!


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 17, 2007)

Yay for Connor!!  And he won't even notice he's a bit *lighter* in his step now, I'll bet...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2007)

He is fine. Licking me non stop.


----------



## zoelsmith95 (Jan 27, 2020)

My rabbit died a couple of days ago when being neutered. He didn’t die during the neutering process, he died afterwards.
We took him in at 9am and he was checked over to make sure he was fit and healthy first (which he was) and was told to ring them back about 2:30pm so see how the procedure went. So we got home and waited and rang them at said time and was told everything went well and was asked if it was ok for us to collect him ASAP because of how “busy” they were, so we did. 
We took him home for us to notice he has been bleeding (no blood there when we collected him) so I rang the vets back straight away and told them about the blood so they asked us to come straight back to the vets with him because the bleeding wasn’t normal. 
When we got there we saw the same vet that had operated on him and told us sometimes this can happen when the wound re opens itself or there’s a nerve that won’t stop bleeding but wasn’t very common and so he suggested putting him back to sleep to try and stop the bleeding but an hour later he told us his heart stopped during the second op and they didn’t know why as it’s not common for this sorta thing to happen but even I know rabbits are very sensitive and surely wouldn’t of been able to cope with that amount of anaesthetic in one day!? 
I’m still so angry as they seemed to clueless and rushed about the whole thing that maybe it could of been prevented if they kept him in longer to keep an eye out on him instead of rushing him home  
Never will I be using vets4pets ever again!!!


----------



## Stoneraaronm (Jan 28, 2020)

zoelsmith95 said:


> My rabbit died a couple of days ago when being neutered. He didn’t die during the neutering process, he died afterwards.
> We took him in at 9am and he was checked over to make sure he was fit and healthy first (which he was) and was told to ring them back about 2:30pm so see how the procedure went. So we got home and waited and rang them at said time and was told everything went well and was asked if it was ok for us to collect him ASAP because of how “busy” they were, so we did.
> We took him home for us to notice he has been bleeding (no blood there when we collected him) so I rang the vets back straight away and told them about the blood so they asked us to come straight back to the vets with him because the bleeding wasn’t normal.
> When we got there we saw the same vet that had operated on him and told us sometimes this can happen when the wound re opens itself or there’s a nerve that won’t stop bleeding but wasn’t very common and so he suggested putting him back to sleep to try and stop the bleeding but an hour later he told us his heart stopped during the second op and they didn’t know why as it’s not common for this sorta thing to happen but even I know rabbits are very sensitive and surely wouldn’t of been able to cope with that amount of anaesthetic in one day!?
> ...


I don't blame you, I would have been furious at that vet.


----------



## BunbunandBarry (Jan 28, 2020)

That’s awful  I’m so sorry that happened to your rabbit (and you) I don’t know much about it, but I would think putting a small animal (or even a human) under anesthetic twice in a few hours is not a good idea. 
You could make a formal complaint to the head office (if it’s a chain?) I think you are right in thinking they sound very unknowledgeable and may have acted unprofessionally. 
Again, I’m sorry you lost your bun


----------



## Sissy (Jan 28, 2020)

zoelsmith95 said:


> My rabbit died a couple of days ago when being neutered. He didn’t die during the neutering process, he died afterwards.
> We took him in at 9am and he was checked over to make sure he was fit and healthy first (which he was) and was told to ring them back about 2:30pm so see how the procedure went. So we got home and waited and rang them at said time and was told everything went well and was asked if it was ok for us to collect him ASAP because of how “busy” they were, so we did.
> We took him home for us to notice he has been bleeding (no blood there when we collected him) so I rang the vets back straight away and told them about the blood so they asked us to come straight back to the vets with him because the bleeding wasn’t normal.
> When we got there we saw the same vet that had operated on him and told us sometimes this can happen when the wound re opens itself or there’s a nerve that won’t stop bleeding but wasn’t very common and so he suggested putting him back to sleep to try and stop the bleeding but an hour later he told us his heart stopped during the second op and they didn’t know why as it’s not common for this sorta thing to happen but even I know rabbits are very sensitive and surely wouldn’t of been able to cope with that amount of anaesthetic in one day!?
> ...



I am so sorry you lost your rabbit. Nothing will bring him back, but maybe the vets have a complaints procedure that you could go down. There is a risk with any surgery, but it sounds like you feel your rabbit wasn't treated in the caring way you would expect.

I don't know where you are in the UK, and some areas don't have a big choice of vets. If you decided to have another rabbit at some point, look up the Rabbit Welfare Association website for a list of rabbit friendly vets. There might be someone within reach who specialises in rabbits.

Sorry, once again. It's so sad to have this happen.


----------



## zoelsmith95 (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you all for your kind words and advice he was a lovely boy and I miss him so much already but I shall be taking it further if i have to


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 28, 2020)

We have had over 30 rescues neutered without losing one. I was very selective about the vet--extensive knowledge of bunnies and she did neuter at least 7 every week so very familiar with the female bunnies even though it was over an hours drive, felt it was worth it. Same with the males--vet did several a week and it was only a few minutes drive and they gave me a break on the price as all our bunnies were rescues.


----------



## SimbaAndFlora (Jan 28, 2020)

zoelsmith95 said:


> My rabbit died a couple of days ago when being neutered. He didn’t die during the neutering process, he died afterwards.
> We took him in at 9am and he was checked over to make sure he was fit and healthy first (which he was) and was told to ring them back about 2:30pm so see how the procedure went. So we got home and waited and rang them at said time and was told everything went well and was asked if it was ok for us to collect him ASAP because of how “busy” they were, so we did.
> We took him home for us to notice he has been bleeding (no blood there when we collected him) so I rang the vets back straight away and told them about the blood so they asked us to come straight back to the vets with him because the bleeding wasn’t normal.
> When we got there we saw the same vet that had operated on him and told us sometimes this can happen when the wound re opens itself or there’s a nerve that won’t stop bleeding but wasn’t very common and so he suggested putting him back to sleep to try and stop the bleeding but an hour later he told us his heart stopped during the second op and they didn’t know why as it’s not common for this sorta thing to happen but even I know rabbits are very sensitive and surely wouldn’t of been able to cope with that amount of anaesthetic in one day!?
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this. That vet was obviously not qualified to handle rabbits but I doubt it was Vets4Pets fault. If the practice was inside Pets at home then they should have a specialist rabbit surgeon as all of the bunnies they sell are neutered there. If it was inside a Pets at Home o would definitely Make a complaint as a mistake like that is completely unacceptable and the vet will face consequences.


----------



## WildThumper2010 (Jan 29, 2020)

That’s so awful!! I’m so sorry for your loss and I’m sorry your rabbit had to go through that...definitely follow up with a complaint because it sounds like something went wrong. Small mammals like that are sensitive to anesthesia but still. At the very least you could get money back if you paid anything.


----------



## Elenaw (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello everyone
Was just wondering wjat the causes could be for the death of my female rabbit after being spayed.
We took her in this morning , picked her up this evening , she seemed quiet ,which I presume is normal after anasthetic . We kept an eye on her about 3 hours later we saw she was dead. I am completely in shocked, if I would have known I would have never gotten her done. I feel terrible
Any ideas?


----------



## Mei (Dec 11, 2020)

It's always a possibility with any surgery, I was so terrified about getting my rabbits fixed, but I knew the good outweighed the bad. It doesn't happen often but it can. Just make sure you go to a really good rabbit savvy vet, ask all the questions you need to, and what I always did was ask how many procedure's they have done and how many were successful. In the end it is your choice, but my personal opinion, definitely go for it as long as your bun is healthy and he is getting the proper work from a great vet


----------



## AVIE (Dec 11, 2020)

Wiser below me will have insight... But just want to say, I can't imagine your horror right now. Wishing you all the peace I can.


----------



## Mei (Dec 11, 2020)

Oops sorry just saw the post was from January this year


----------



## Mei (Dec 11, 2020)

Elenaw said:


> Hello everyone
> Was just wondering wjat the causes could be for the death of my female rabbit after being spayed.
> We took her in this morning , picked her up this evening , she seemed quiet ,which I presume is normal after anasthetic . We kept an eye on her about 3 hours later we saw she was dead. I am completely in shocked, if I would have known I would have never gotten her done. I feel terrible
> Any ideas?


Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Elenaw (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone!the worst thing is I asked them , they had done quite a few procedures and everything had gone fine! The vet says he just doesnt know what could have happened. I miss her so much. I feel like if i hadnt of gotten her done , she would still be here. Its the last thing I would have expected.


----------



## NYAngela (Dec 12, 2020)

Our baby died Thursday. On Wednesday our vet (exotic specialist HRS recommended) attempted to neuter him but after going under anesthesia his heartbeat became erratic so she immediately removed him and canceled the surgery. His heart rate returned to normal right away we picked him up and brought him home a few hours later. He seemed groggy but still explored his normal areas, hopped (and marked) my couch, ate & drank. The next morning I saw he had peed & pooped smaller than normal. He didn’t come out of his pen right away and when he did he had diarrhea everywhere. I put him back in his pen he ate and drank. The vet said diarrhea was common post anesthesia keep pushing the hay. At 1:30 he hid under his bed (normal for him) at 2 I went to pick up my son and my husband called that he was dying, he heard the bed banging picked it up and found him struggling to breathe (he looked like a human would look gagging that was the sound his body jerking up at hitting the bottom of the bed), I ran home got him in the car to the vet. He stopped breathing I tried CPR but he was dead by the time we got there. She did a necropsy and said she had never seen anything like it he had an aneurysm totally bled out. She sent his organs to be studied by a specialist. She doesn’t know for sure but is thinking perhaps he had a week vessel or something.
We are devastated and feel so guilty we played a part in this, he was just with us 3 months but already such a big part of our family. He brought so much joy and laughter with his adorable antics. My kids don’t understand my son thinks the vet will save him and he’ll come home.


----------



## NYAngela (Dec 12, 2020)

Elenaw said:


> Thanks everyone!the worst thing is I asked them , they had done quite a few procedures and everything had gone fine! The vet says he just doesnt know what could have happened. I miss her so much. I feel like if i hadnt of gotten her done , she would still be here. Its the last thing I would have expected.


Unfortunately I know exactly how you feel  I’m so sorry. I haven’t slept & I can’t stop crying.


----------



## Elenaw (Dec 12, 2020)

NYAngela said:


> Our baby died Thursday. On Wednesday our vet (exotic specialist HRS recommended) attempted to neuter him but after going under anesthesia his heartbeat became erratic so she immediately removed him and canceled the surgery. His heart rate returned to normal right away we picked him up and brought him home a few hours later. He seemed groggy but still explored his normal areas, hopped (and marked) my couch, ate & drank. The next morning I saw he had peed & pooped smaller than normal. He didn’t come out of his pen right away and when he did he had diarrhea everywhere. I put him back in his pen he ate and drank. The vet said diarrhea was common post anesthesia keep pushing the hay. At 1:30 he hid under his bed (normal for him) at 2 I went to pick up my son and my husband called that he was dying, he heard the bed banging picked it up and found him struggling to breathe (he looked like a human would look gagging that was the sound his body jerking up at hitting the bottom of the bed), I ran home got him in the car to the vet. He stopped breathing I tried CPR but he was dead by the time we got there. She did a necropsy and said she had never seen anything like it he had an aneurysm totally bled out. She sent his organs to be studied by a specialist. She doesn’t know for sure but is thinking perhaps he had a week vessel or something.
> We are devastated and feel so guilty we played a part in this, he was just with us 3 months but already such a big part of our family. He brought so much joy and laughter with his adorable antics. My kids don’t understand my son thinks the vet will save him and he’ll come home.


That is terrible, poor thing. It seems they are quite fragile.


----------



## Elenaw (Dec 12, 2020)

NYAngela said:


> Unfortunately I know exactly how you feel  I’m so sorry. I haven’t slept & I can’t stop crying.


I never thought i would feel the love we did for a rabbit in such a short time. She was part of the family! I cant imagine life without her!
Everythung reminds me of her. Keep well!


----------



## Firered (Dec 12, 2020)

Elenaw said:


> Thanks everyone!the worst thing is I asked them , they had done quite a few procedures and everything had gone fine! The vet says he just doesnt know what could have happened. I miss her so much. I feel like if i hadnt of gotten her done , she would still be here. Its the last thing I would have expected.


I’m so sorry! This makes me sad and my bunny has a procedure scheduled for 12/18. I’m considering cancelling.


----------



## JBun (Dec 12, 2020)

I had a rabbit die right after his neuter surgery, while still at the vets. They did a necropsy and found he had asymptomatic e. cuniculi. The results showed that it had affected his heart, brain, lungs, liver, and kidneys. So though prior to his surgery he never showed any signs of being sick, the EC had affected his organs enough that he couldn't recover from the anesthesia. 

I also had another rabbit that went into cardiac arrest when they were putting him under for his neuter surgery, but luckily they managed to revive him and he was fine after. I was terrified to try and get him neutered after this, but he had to be kept alone from his family bunny group who were already all fixed and together, which made me feel bad for him to be kept separate. It took me a year to get the courage up to try again, but this time I went to the best rabbit vet around, who was also much more expensive. I made sure they did presurgical blood tests to confirm his organs were functioning well and that he was intubated and had an IV for the surgery, and the procedure went off without issue. This was about 5 or 6 years ago, he's 8 now and has happily lived with his bun family for several years. 

Rabbits can sometimes have underlying health conditions that don't show up prior to surgery. Something like a heart defect or kidney/liver issues, and this can make them susceptible to a negative reaction to the anesthesia. And sometimes it can be due to an inexperienced vet, which I feel was the case with the rabbit that had the cardiac arrest and was revived. 

But whatever the reason for your rabbit, I'm very sorry you lost your bun. I understand the heartbreak, guilt, and pain that is felt when something like this happens. And though I sometimes wish I had never tried to have the neuter done for the rabbit I lost because he was just the sweetest little bun, I also know that I was just trying to give him a better life by doing it.


----------



## Toffee and Valentina (Dec 12, 2020)

Big hugs 
So sorry for your loss and the pain you are experiencing.


----------



## vonniemay (Dec 12, 2020)

Elenaw said:


> Hello everyone
> Was just wondering wjat the causes could be for the death of my female rabbit after being spayed.
> We took her in this morning , picked her up this evening , she seemed quiet ,which I presume is normal after anasthetic . We kept an eye on her about 3 hours later we saw she was dead. I am completely in shocked, if I would have known I would have never gotten her done. I feel terrible
> Any ideas?


I am so sorry for your loss, I just had Basil spayed the 3rd of December and when she got home she drank a lot of water but refused food, I even tried a banana and she would only lick it..I was extremely worried that first night but each day was a little better, they are very sensitive creatures my kitten also got spayed on the buddy system and was playing within 2 hours of being home. I am so sorry for you.


----------



## Howard cordingley (Dec 13, 2020)

I had two girls speyed a few months ago and both survived the operation but one died about 8 weeks later and I often feel guilty in case the vets did something wrong.


----------



## NYAngela (Dec 14, 2020)

Elenaw said:


> I never thought i would feel the love we did for a rabbit in such a short time. She was part of the family! I cant imagine life without her!
> Everythung reminds me of her. Keep well!


Me neither, Silver was just with us for 3 months but he became part of the family so quickly. Our house feels so empty, my husband can’t even sit in the living room alone.


----------



## Elenaw (Dec 14, 2020)

Aww that is terrible! I was thinking of callung the vets today, since they havent even called back. I read on a veterinary blog that rabbits shouldnt not eat the night before before anasthetic but 2 hours before op, my rabbit spent 20 hours without eating... i reckon that could have been the cause. I dont know anymore. But i am so sad. I also thought of getting another one to brimg a bit of happiness to the house, but not sure I can handle another loss.
X


----------



## NYAngela (Dec 14, 2020)

Elenaw said:


> Aww that is terrible! I was thinking of callung the vets today, since they havent even called back. I read on a veterinary blog that rabbits shouldnt not eat the night before before anasthetic but 2 hours before op, my rabbit spent 20 hours without eating... i reckon that could have been the cause. I dont know anymore. But i am so sad. I also thought of getting another one to brimg a bit of happiness to the house, but not sure I can handle another loss.
> X


Rabbits should not fast before but who can be certain with 100% our vet did a necropsy and found he had a heart aneurysm but why? We asked for further analysis. I’m not sure why perhaps I just want to know it wasn’t our fault, not sure if that would make me feel any better but I just have such guilt. I’ve spent hours each day searching for the bunnies/rabbits to adopt to or buy. This has been just devastating.


----------



## JBun (Dec 14, 2020)

Elenaw said:


> Aww that is terrible! I was thinking of callung the vets today, since they havent even called back. I read on a veterinary blog that rabbits shouldnt not eat the night before before anasthetic but 2 hours before op, my rabbit spent 20 hours without eating... i reckon that could have been the cause. I dont know anymore. But i am so sad. I also thought of getting another one to brimg a bit of happiness to the house, but not sure I can handle another loss.
> X



@NYAngela is right. Rabbits should never be fasted, prior to surgery, or any other time for that matter. First, rabbits can't vomit so it's unnecessary. And secondly is that it's essential for rabbits health that they are always eating and always have food moving in their digestive tract, or they can develop a dangerous condition called GI stasis. Liver issues may also rarely occur when a rabbit isn't allowed to eat, which certainly could contribute to difficulties with them handling anesthesia.

@Elenaw if your vet told you to fast your rabbit prior to the surgery, I can't say if your vets wrongly telling you to fast your rabbit contributed at all to your rabbit not making it, but it does tell me that the vet was not an experienced rabbit vet and that inexperience alone could have played a part in your rabbits death. And in my opinion, this vet should not be performing any type of veterinary care on rabbits. 

I know right now it's probably the last thing you want to have to deal with after losing your rabbit, but if Spain has any sort of veterinary regulatory board, I would strongly suggest that you lodge a formal complaint about this vet. Telling you to fast your rabbit prior to surgery is dangerous and irresponsible pre surgical care procedure for rabbits, and this vet needs to be reported if they are giving this incorrect information to rabbit owners.

I really understand what you both are feeling and going through, not only losing a rabbit due to surgery, but also a rabbit that you formed a special bond with. I don't form a close bond with all of the rabbits that I have had as pets over the years. I love them all of course, but sometimes there will be a certain rabbit that comes into your life that basically steals your heart, that you just make this special connection with. Often rabbit owners refer to them as their 'heart bunnies'. There have been a few that this happened with for me, and both weren't with me very long either, only a few months. But I really loved those little bunnies. They were loving and precious little souls and I still miss them terribly. So I can completely understand the devastation of your loss ,both of you, and the hole that you just feel in your heart after.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 14, 2020)

Sending comfort hugs also. The level of grief is equal to the amount of love invested. I can relate to the sorrow you and your husband are feeling.


----------



## Elenaw (Dec 14, 2020)

J


----------



## Elenaw (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello everyone again
I was wondering wether this is a good idea or not, since we are so devistated from the loss of our rabbit, and feel like there is a space that needs filling in our life. I was wondering about gettimg another one ,not to replace her, but to fill the void. What are your opinions? Here is a picture of her x


----------



## HalaBuns (Dec 14, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss and @NYAngela . So devastating.

She’s a little cutie . Beautiful colouring.

I think only you will know when you’re ready to let another bun in to your heart. She will certainly be deserving of a loving home, but her personality could be very different, which may or may not be a comfort to you all the time you are grieving your special bunny.

I remember when I was little and my first bunny, who was such a special character, passed away after a door was left open and he had a run in with our cat. It was my first experience of grief, I was completely devastated and can still remember it clearly. In an attempt to make me feel better, my grandparents bought me another bunny, but his personality just wasn’t the same and I almost resented him for it. Obviously I was a child, so for you it would be quite different, but I think had I been able to take a bit more time to fully come to terms with my loss, I would have been more open and patient with the new bun and would have allowed myself to love him.

If you feel you are ready though, I think go for it. Have you met her, or can you meet her to see whether you are drawn to each other?


----------

